# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Endesa prepara una treintena de planes de emergencia para sus presas en Lleida

## sergi1907

Endesa ha encargado a la consultora Ambientis la redacción de los proyectos de implantación de 38 planes de emergencia de presas ubicadas en la zona de producción hidroeléctrica Ebro-Pirineos, que incluye los diques que la compañía tiene en ríos y lagos de Lleida (33 en total). La eléctrica revisa de este modo la seguridad de sus presas y las adapta al reglamento de seguridad de presas y embalses, de 1996, que se elaboró para evitar catástrofes como la que provocó la rotura del embalse de Tous en 1982.

El reglamento obliga a los titulares de presas (administración o particulares) a clasificarlas según su riesgo potencial ante un accidente. En el año 2003, el Gobierno había aceptado la propuesta de clasificación de las 33 presas de Endesa en Lleida: 24 son de tipo A (el riesgo máximo), una del tipo B y otras ocho de riesgo bajo. La compañía anunció entonces el inicio de los proyectos de implantación de los planes de emergencia. Sin embargo, ha sido recientemente que la empresa adjudicataria (Ambientis, filial deAdasa) ha anunciado que asume la redacción de estos proyectos (38 en el conjunto de Catalunya), con un plazo de ejecucción de 36 meses.

La redacción de los planes implicará que cada presa deberá contar con un sistema de comunicación de riesgos, un sistema de alarmas y aviso ante un eventual accidente y un centro de control o sala de emergencia.

Al margen de los embalses de titularidad particular, en Lleida son varios los pantanos clasificados en la categoría de máximo riesgo (A), fundamentalmente, por su proximidad a núcleos habitados. Así, al margen de Oliana y Rialb (con capacidad para 100 y 400 hectómetros cúbicos, respectivamente), también los embalses que la comunidad de regantes de Pinyana tiene en la zona de la Huerta de Lleida tienen esta clasificación por el riesgo que su rotura supondría para las urbanizaciones más próximas. Entre ellos, la balsa de Marimunt y la deVallcalent, que también han tenido que dotarse de un plan de emergencia.

En el caso del Algerri-Balaguer, los embalses de Algerri y Castelló de Farfanya también están sometidos a esta obligatoriedad debida su proximidad a la carretera entre Algerri y Balaguer (C-26). El último gran pantano de Lleida después de Rialb, en L'Albagès, cuya construcción comenzará en breve tras las obras de las carreteras perimetrales, también contará con un plan de actuación ante posibles roturas. Las poblaciones cercanas son, principalmente, L'Albagès, La Pobla y Cervià.

El reglamento técnico sobre seguridad de presas y embalses, de 1996, obliga a clasificar las presas hidráulicas en tres categorías según su riesgo potencial. En Lleida, la mayoría fueron clasificadas de tipo A, el nivel máximo. Las presas de categorías A y B deben dotarse de planes de emergencia que deben tener en consideración un análisis sobre la seguridad de la presa, la zonificación de la presa y una estimación de daños y la organización de las acciones ante un riesgo. Endesa prepara 38 planes de emergencia. Tiene 33 presas en Lleida y 24 son del tipo A.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentaci...rensa&id=20353

----------

